# 1999 Maxima Anti-theft/security problem..Please Help!!



## BBJ (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a 1999 maxima, and am having issues with the security system. I can turn the key in the ignition and crank the engine over, but it will not start. i had it towed to my local mechanic and he's come to the conclusion that the problem lies with the anti-theft system..

i'd really appreciate any knowledge or insight that could be offered. being that i'm out of work and this couldn't have happened at a worse time, i'm hoping there is another way besides going to the dealer, where they will have their way with me:newbie:...

thanks guys..


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

Is it an aftermarket security system or factory? You can buy an aftermarket security system and they will take out the old one and put in the new one. Some new security systems have cool remotes with screens and remote start. nice effect.


----------



## BBJ (Nov 2, 2006)

this is a factory system.... although i'd like to upgrade at some point.....


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

The ECU has somehow lost the programming for the transponder chip in your key. You can tow it to the dealership and get bent over by them, or you can call a locksmith. The locksmith would be the cheaper way to go.


----------



## BBJ (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks JNCo, very much appreciated. but then it raises the question if it'll happen again and if there are any safeguards to prevent such a thing.. guess first i'll see what the locksmith can tell me. but i did search some older threads and the conclusion was that this just happens and there's nothing to do about it....


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Thats pretty much it. I wasnt a fan of the immobilizer system on the 99's. It was expensive when I had a new key made ($150 at the dealership), just because the plastic key ring section broke on it.


----------



## BBJ (Nov 2, 2006)

my key broke the same way. but i cheaped out and went to the locksmith for my transponder keys...thanks again dude...


----------



## BBJ (Nov 2, 2006)

had to go to the dealership but got very lucky that i knew the guy behind the counter. cost forty bucks!! and then i had to replace the battery. I'll chalk it up as a good day..


----------



## imchints (Jan 23, 2010)

*help please*

hi,

i own a 99 maxima and having a similar issue. i wish i had read the forums as my mechanic replaced the battery, statter, wiring etc inorder to resolve the issue. Took to the dealer, they check the security codes and everything is fine. if you has solution to the issue please let me know. i am using the spare key at the moment but still experiencing the issue, very annoying.

Thanks in advance.

chints


----------

